# How do you know you made the right choice?



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

I am actively looking for the next addition to our family. There are 2 breeders I really like. My question is, how do you know you made the right choice? I have never purchased a dog from a true breeder before. Zappa is from a BYB. It is all just so overwhelming. I want to be sure I make the best choice.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

There have been so many threads lately on choosing a breeder and what you want in your new companion. I would start here, and read all the advice. 
Then make a list of what your goals for the dog, which lines would fit that, and go from there.
This has been posted before, probably in every thread! LOL! Worth the read as far as what to look for in a good breeder: http://www.wildhauskennels.com/breeder.htm

I looked at the past litters of the breeder and where they are now as far as titles, health etc. 
By taking time and doing research first, you should be happy in your choice. I think many people rush into it when they 
decide to get a pup. 
Puppies are irresistable, then turn into big dogs with issues if the research isn't done ahead of time.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Does your new addition have to be from a breeder? There are many dogs of many ages in Rescue which are looking for a good homes. Our last adoption was of a 6 month old puppy (he is 2 now). His background is unknown - but had we done all the research in the world we couldn't have found a happier healthier dog. He is absolutely gorgeous too, but health and temperament come first, and he is awesome on all counts. We found him here, on this Forum, in the Rescue section........

_______________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

I have owned 5 GSD in my life. 4 were from rescue and 1 was from a breeder. They were and are all great dogs. Perhpaps you should consider a rescue. We just adopted Olina a few weeks ago and I posted a few photos of her. 

Good luck with your search!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Kendra are you wanting to add a dog before you move or after? I think you may have said in another post but I don't remember. There are many great breeders in the PNW not too far from Ft Lewis and the Sea Tac area. Washington State GSD rescue always has some really great young dog s too.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Kathy, we are looking to buy after we move. It's going to be hard enough with a household of stuff, 2 kids (3 if you count the hubby, lol), a dog, and 2 cats. Oh, and the fish too. It wouldn't be smart to purchase before as tempting as it is when you see the cute pups.

As far as rescue, I love rescues and what they do. However, after the health issues Zappa has had, I think it is more of a comfort level for me going to a breeder. The majority of the time, you know pretty much what you are going to get. Maybe eventually down the road we will look into a rescue, but right now it's just not for me.

Also, I am not too worried about shipping a pup. If the breeder and the pup are the right fit for my family, wants, and needs, then it is well worth it to ship. I just don't want to make a choice and risk going back and saying "what if" if you know what I mean. 

Jane, I have read these choosing a breeder threads over and over. I know what to look for in a good breeder (well, as much as a novice such as me will know). It's not the part about choosing a good breeder. It's more about the final decision on which one. I have found 2 that are wonderful, their dogs are great, and they really seem to take into consideration exactly what I am looking for. I just don't want to feel like I flip a coin and maybe choose one when the other would have been a better fit, if you get what I mean.

Oh, and I check out Chris's website all the time! I am so in love with her dogs.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

to answer your original question - i don't think you'll ever know for sure. its not something that any one involved can control, and the best breeder to one person, may not be the best to another. either way, problems CAN arise... even when dealing with 'the best'.

if both breeders are awesome... then leave them both as an option and let nature take its course. for all you know - you could want a black and tan and all the pups are solid black... or you want a male and a litter is small and only produces 2 females. perhaps a breeding doesnt take and they haven't planned another for quite awhile into the future... but breeder number two has a litter and the timing is perfect.

just some things to think about.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Yep, you have to take the chance and hope it goes as well as it did with me and my pup Karlo!!! 
I have fear aggressive, anxious Onyx(BYB)and timid rescue Kacie. They are both great dogs, in their comfort zones.
To get a great puppy from a wonderful breeder is a dream come true. You don't know what a well bred dog is, unless you have a challenging one beforehand! 
Psst, on the Wildhaus site it says there are 2 pups still available...then you and Alison can have
a TX Wildhaus reunion !!


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Jane, you crack me up! I adore Chris's dogs. Oh yeah, I already posted that earlier! The timing right now is not perfect, but definately in the next 8-12 months if all goes right! I'm not in a rush (as much as I want to be!). And yes, I have been keeping up with the H litter!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Kendra you might check out von Waldhimmel. She is bringing some very nice working lines into her showlines. 


http://www.waldhimmel.com


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Kathy, I'm just wondering, do you have any personal experience with Waldhimmel?

Kendra, I will send you a PM.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Kathy, I have looked at their site but I really want a working line, not a show line.
Rei, I got the message and sent one back.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Rei, I have spoken to her on the phone and emailed with her numerous times. I have found her to be easy to talk to and very knowledgable. I have never met her and do not have a dog from her.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

> Quote: Also, I am not too worried about shipping a pup. If the breeder and the pup are the right fit for my family, wants, and needs, then it is well worth it to ship. I just don't want to make a choice and risk going back and saying "what if" if you know what I mean.


My pup was shipped too..

Is there any way you can meet the two breeders? Might make your decision easier?

I was fortunate enough to meet the breeder I choose, after we had a few email conversations and then phone conversations.. Once I met her, I knew I had made the right choice.. but before that, I liked what I heard when speaking with her and about her from others..

I also had the opportunity to meet another breeder at the same time.. I also liked what I seen in her too and her dogs..

I wanted a breeder that had the same ethics as I.. I couldn't be happier with the pup that I got.. She's been everything and more..


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Something besides the Breeder, Dam & Sire.
If you really want to make the right choice, go for a repeat Breeding!!!
Then you will know what all three bring to the party


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

But even with repeat breeding's.. If the breeder isn't what I want or like to see or have any decent ethics then it doesn't matter or at least not to me..


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

With each of my pets, it took a few weeks for me to stop second-guessing myself and really fall in love with them. I know I made the right choice with Nikon because a year out, he has exceeded all of my expectations, and I have received support, encouragement, and help from the breeder along the way. It is a relationship, not a transaction.


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

Your absolutely right!


> Originally Posted By: LiesjeWith each of my pets, it took a few weeks for me to stop second-guessing myself and really fall in love with them. I know I made the right choice with Nikon because a year out, he has exceeded all of my expectations, and I have received support, encouragement, and help from the breeder along the way.
> 
> 
> > Quote:
> ...


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Lies, I agree completely! That's why I just want to be 100% sure. I did the wrong thing last time and bought from a BYB because I didn't research and I didn't know any better. Now I am doing my research, asking the questions, etc.

Leesa, I will actually be driving up in a few weeks to meet one of the breeders. They are a few hours from me so I am going to take a little weekend trip.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Driving UP? HMMMM...few hours? LOL!


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Jane, lol. No, not getting a pup though. As tempting as it is, right now is not the right time with the move soon and my hubby in Iraq. Hopefully I will get to play with a bunch of little babies! (but NOTHING else yet!!!)


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh, hold on...how UP are you thinking?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Lower peninsula, A2? Not the UP! hehe
whereever you go, have a blast socializing pups! Bring a camera if they let you...


----------

